# N scale sub roadbed width



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, I'll be starting the next phase of my layout which consist of cutting out my sub roadbed for the main line that's leaving the yard & running up the mountain side. The photo shows the plywood sheets that will be cut for the sub roadbed with a piece of track representing the main line. I'll be using n scale cork roadbed on top of the plywood sub roadbed.

So I'm undecided on how wide I should cut the sub roadbed. I believe I read it should be something like 1 3/8" wide but that seems kind of narrow because I need to attach material to it for mountain scenery. Would 2" be too wide for single track? What's the consciences on width?

Also, this is where my incline will begin running up into the mountains & I will be using the cookie cutter method for this part of the layout. Thanks once again.............Al.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Another WI guy!
On my last layout I did 3" but i wanted trees by the tracks so I needed the room
Will it be a sharp curve?
Plan on running long rolling stock 60' plus?
These will be some things to consider
If not I think 2" will be good plus it gives you a bit of room to work with

HTH


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

Tony35 said:


> Another WI guy!
> On my last layout I did 3" but i wanted trees by the tracks so I needed the room
> Will it be a sharp curve?
> Plan on running long rolling stock 60' plus?
> ...


Tony, minimum radius is 15" on the main line. I like the 2" sub roadbed so I can add scenery like weeds, bushes, ditches maybe. Thanks & GO PACK..............Al.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Al, I think you will be happy with 2" with 15" rads


----------

